# ESXi, USB3.0, Webcam - logs full of xhci_hcd messages

## 187

Hello all !

I have ESXi with USB3.0 card passed through to Gentoo guest.

I'm connecting to the USB 3.0 card two webcams (Genius WideCam 1050). One directly and one via usb-hub (I've tried both USB 2.0 and 3.0).

I can access (via Motion) only one of them, for another one Motion tells:

```
Aug 18 23:13:20 dad motion: [1] Retrying until successful connection with camera

Aug 18 23:13:20 dad motion: [1] cap.driver: "uvcvideo"

Aug 18 23:13:20 dad motion: [1] cap.card: "WideCam 1050"

Aug 18 23:13:20 dad motion: [1] cap.bus_info: "usb-0000:1c:00.0-3.2"

Aug 18 23:13:20 dad motion: [1] cap.capabilities=0x84000001

Aug 18 23:13:20 dad motion: [1] - VIDEO_CAPTURE

Aug 18 23:13:20 dad motion: [1] - STREAMING

Aug 18 23:13:20 dad motion: [1] Error selecting input 0 VIDIOC_S_INPUT: 

Aug 18 23:13:20 dad motion: [1] ioctl (VIDIOCGCAP):
```

/var/log/messages constantly fills with the same messages:

```
Aug 18 23:05:24 dad kernel: [165294.803703] xhci_hcd 0000:1c:00.0: WARN Successful completion on short TX: needs XHCI_TRUST_TX_LENGTH quirk?

Aug 18 23:05:24 dad kernel: [165294.807743] xhci_hcd 0000:1c:00.0: WARN Successful completion on short TX: needs XHCI_TRUST_TX_LENGTH quirk?

Aug 18 23:05:24 dad kernel: [165294.891629] xhci_hcd 0000:1c:00.0: WARN Successful completion on short TX: needs XHCI_TRUST_TX_LENGTH quirk?

Aug 18 23:05:29 dad kernel: [165299.776153] handle_tx_event: 579 callbacks suppressed

Aug 18 23:05:29 dad kernel: [165299.776162] xhci_hcd 0000:1c:00.0: WARN Successful completion on short TX: needs XHCI_TRUST_TX_LENGTH quirk?

Aug 18 23:05:29 dad kernel: [165299.780140] xhci_hcd 0000:1c:00.0: WARN Successful completion on short TX: needs XHCI_TRUST_TX_LENGTH quirk?

Aug 18 23:05:29 dad kernel: [165299.784130] xhci_hcd 0000:1c:00.0: WARN Successful completion on short TX: needs XHCI_TRUST_TX_LENGTH quirk?
```

some info:

uname -a

```
Linux dad 3.14.14-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Aug 16 03:36:40 MSK 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-1620 0 @ 3.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i hci | grep -i usb

```
CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y
```

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 01)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 08)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 08)

00:07.7 System peripheral: VMware Virtual Machine Communication Interface (rev 10)

00:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: VMware SVGA II Adapter

00:11.0 PCI bridge: VMware PCI bridge (rev 02)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:15.1 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:15.2 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:15.3 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:15.4 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:15.5 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:15.6 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:15.7 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.0 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.1 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.2 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.3 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.4 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.5 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.6 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:16.7 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.0 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.1 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.2 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.3 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.4 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.5 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.6 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:17.7 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.0 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.1 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.2 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.3 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.4 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.5 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.6 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

00:18.7 PCI bridge: VMware PCI Express Root Port (rev 01)

03:00.0 Serial Attached SCSI controller: VMware PVSCSI SCSI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: VMware VMXNET3 Ethernet Controller (rev 01)

0b:00.0 Serial Attached SCSI controller: VMware PVSCSI SCSI Controller (rev 02)

0c:00.0 Ethernet controller: VMware VMXNET3 Ethernet Controller (rev 01)

13:00.0 Serial Attached SCSI controller: VMware PVSCSI SCSI Controller (rev 02)

14:00.0 Ethernet controller: VMware VMXNET3 Ethernet Controller (rev 01)

1b:00.0 Serial Attached SCSI controller: VMware PVSCSI SCSI Controller (rev 02)

1c:00.0 USB controller: Renesas Technology Corp. uPD720201 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 03)
```

lsusb

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 085: ID 0458:7088 KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) WideCam 1050

Bus 001 Device 021: ID 0458:7088 KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) WideCam 1050

Bus 001 Device 120: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

Any ideas how to fix it ?

Thanks.

----------

